# shmita jade helm



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Where are they?

If any one here can pick out the next fear porn let me know.

I am without a reason right now and need one.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Prepadoodle's threat has inspired me: 

A giant rogue planet passes close by the earth, raising oceanic tides 3 miles high over the whole planet. I figure if I can prep for that, I've got everything else covered.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ahmed is bringing his clock to your house with Obama. Hey, the thought scares me.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I kinda want to profit from the next big thing.

I was hoping we could all get together and coin the next you tube advertising campaign to sell books. 

I will grow a queers beard and hair club for men the shit out of it and talk with a fake jew accent and loosely pull together a bunch of erouneos information if you think it would help.

I have been thinking it would be named the sheetah.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

October 10th.The Maniac Kim dung drool supposedly will launch his rocket that is so secretly cloaked that our satellites can not see it.Nukes?.maybe,maybe not.supposed reunion is probably cover to arrest non commies (my guess).

S. Korea readies for reunions amid N. Korea's rocket threats


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

alterego said:


> Where are they? If any one here can pick out the next fear porn let me know...


What was I thinking. They're campaigning for the next presidential election. The horror!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

System double posted me.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

About a week ago there was this long train, very long that was full of tanks, vehicles and other such things headed North so it was going to Wyoming or Nebraska, then who knows where. I'll have my sister send me a couple of the pictures.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

About a week ago there was this long train, very long that was full of tanks, vehicles and other such things headed North so it was going to Wyoming or Nebraska, then who knows where. 
































Apparently that is the maximum I can upload. There are a few more.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Interesting timing for this post because this morning I was reviewing where I was (prepping wise) compared to 6 months ago considering I'm no longer feeling the pressure to build up my preps the way I was a few months ago.

I'm just going to relax and maintain my preps, no new additions for a while. In the past 6 months we have doubled long term food, increased water security, became more EMP resilient, and are working on a major improvement in power generation. 

There is more to life than prepping, Take some of that time and money and enjoy your life. I'm going for a long bike ride today, something I haven't done in months.

Life is too short not to get out and enjoy it occasionally.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Picture number three is the key. The symbol on the vechicle carrying what looks like a large box is the patch for the fourth INfantry Division - they are located at Fort Carson Colorado. Second - maybe they are in the other pictures our site wouldn't let you post, but the two dark green "tanks" are actually Striker Vehicles . These replaced the tracked armored personel carriers _ read Infantry/Calvary Fighting Vehicles -. Tanks take up a lot more space have a - what looks like a bed pan flipped over with a long tube - gun - sticking out one end. My guess is that you'd only be able to see one per rail car plus a real smaller vehicle like a humvee. Picture four looks to show a truck mounted mobile folding bridge, but that's only a guess. Picture five has a bunch of bucket loaders. My guess is that this part of the 1st Striker Brigade Combat Team possibly the 299 Engineer Battalion.

HOpe that helps. I'm guessing that they are redeploying back from one of those great scenic garden spots or a visit either the fort polk or fort Irwin


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Going to their news web page it seems that the Strikers left for California in Early September.

Isn't intelligence gathering fun


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Had to go earlier so I couldn't post the rest, here they are if you want to do some more intelligence gathering.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Prepadoodle's threat has inspired me:
> 
> A giant rogue planet passes close by the earth, raising oceanic tides 3 miles high over the whole planet. I figure if I can prep for that, I've got everything else covered.


I have a boat in yard


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I prepared for everything, so it will be something else.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Had to go earlier so I couldn't post the rest, here they are if you want to do some more intelligence gathering.
> 
> View attachment 12883
> View attachment 12884
> ...


Nothing different from what we saw the last time. My guess is that the 1st BDE (Striker) went to the training sand box (Ft Irwin) in preparation for a deployment. Since units are rotating thru Irwin all the time this is Army training movements as usual.

You think there is something more sinister?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Nope I don't think it is sinister, I do think it is odd. I have seen trains with military stuff go through this area before. They have never been as long as this one.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I prepping to be a cannibal, my only preps are salt and pepper! Im going to eat everyone I see... ladies first


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> About a week ago there was this long train, very long that was full of tanks, vehicles and other such things headed North so it was going to Wyoming or Nebraska, then who knows where.
> View attachment 12876
> View attachment 12877
> View attachment 12878
> ...


Auntie, I got stopped at a railroad crossing last night and watched the exact same thing roll through. After it passed my brother remarked "that's weird, there are NEVER any trains on that track". Maybe they are returning from Jade Helm exercises or they are getting ready for "something". For the life of me I couldn't figure out where they were going since there is no base around here. Only thing I could thing is they were heading to the ports.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Nope I don't think it is sinister, I do think it is odd. I have seen trains with military stuff go through this area before. They have never been as long as this one.


Right after 9-11 it was very common for brigade combat teams - in their run up before deploying to the sand box - to do a two to three week exercise at fort Irwin to better equip them for conditions over there. With the "draw down" the number of units rotating thru Irwin is less and the frequency for an individual division is less


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

I think the US government doesn't know the SHTF is coming either. So the Jade Helm was for nothing.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Never loose hold of the knowledge that those in the upper levels of our government are initiators of planned events and precautionary preppers also.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Since I have been doing this I have come to the realization that if you prep for a specific threat at a specific time, date etc. It will never materialize. It's the unexpected ones that get us. Living in So. Calif. I have to worry about earthquakes, and they are definetly in the category of showing up when they feel like it. By all means prepare I just find no value in preparing for a specific date / time.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Dirk Pitt said:


> Living in So. Calif. I have to worry about earthquakes, and they are definetly in the category of showing up when they feel like it.


And here I thought you lived in an old hanger around Washington National Airport.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I've been hearing Jade Helm has been extended into November.

Summer is when National Guard units go for their 2 weeks of Army fun. One would expect to see convoys and trains full of equipment going to and from these annual exercises. This might or might not explain what people have been reporting.

I doubt they would give us any warning if something was up. They would probably move equipment a few pieces at a time, probably under tarps. Unless of course, they are trying to flush out potential troublemakers by putting on a show and seeing who posts what on prepper forums.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Prepadoodle said:


> I've been hearing Jade Helm has been extended into November.
> 
> Summer is when National Guard units go for their 2 weeks of Army fun. One would expect to see convoys and trains full of equipment going to and from these annual exercises. This might or might not explain what people have been reporting.
> 
> I doubt they would give us any warning if something was up. They would probably move equipment a few pieces at a time, probably under tarps. Unless of course, they are trying to flush out potential troublemakers by putting on a show and seeing who posts what on prepper forums.


You obviously haven't been involved in the move of a battalion or more especially here in the us. NG units are different as support elements and even some line company's will deploy from different home bases, but a brigade or even battilion combat team from one duty station like ft carson will take up a very long train just for equiment . troops tend to go by air or busses


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I've never been in a battalion. I've been in a regiment though, and that took a very long train. We usually took planes, and that took a lot of very large planes. We took a train on REFORGER in Germany once though, it was very long.

As you pointed out, that particular train might have been headed to the NTC at Irwin.

I was talking in more general terms about all the convoys and stuff that have been shown on YouTube. Some trains too. My point is that there are a lot of Guard units going to and from training in the summer... in general.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Never went on a reforger. did quite a few team spirits and ulchi focus lens's. Those that went east didn't go west (at least not back in the day).

When our guard unit deployed to Irwin in the early 90's. we had train segments from all over as each unit went to a different rail head to entrain. If I remember the folks from the valley went on Norfolk Southern while the rest of our equipment went via CSX


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

When the 3d Armored Cav went to the National Training Center at Irwin in '98, they turned a 3 day exercise into a 2 day exercise. That's because those nice OPFOR fellas were all dead by day 2 and there was nobody left to kill. They did it again, and asked the Cav to please kill them slower next time. 

I was out long before that, but wish I could have been there to see it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> When the 3d Armored Cav went to the National Training Center at Irwin in '98, they turned a 3 day exercise into a 2 day exercise. That's because those nice OPFOR fellas were all dead by day 2 and there was nobody left to kill. They did it again, and asked the Cav to please kill them slower next time.
> 
> I was out long before that, but wish I could have been there to see it.


That's a hoot! :armata_PDT_24:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Been a part of convoys that stretched for miles.

When I drove trucks back in the 90s, I saw plenty of trains pulling flat cars loaded with military equipment.

I got on the WWW in the late 90s and found out that the country was being taken over by the military, and photos of the same things I saw and of which I was a part, were evidence of this military take-over.

Here it is, 2015, and the take-over is still taking place.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is an interesting piece, written by Cass Sunstein.

Cass Sunstein, Jade Helm and Laboratory America -


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Sad sad footnote: the 3d Armored Cav is no more. They were stripped of their tanks and air cav squadron and downgraded to a Stryker regiment, and soldier on as the 3d Cav.

Makes sense, huh? Take a unit with a history going back to 1846, the first military unit to cross the Alps since Hannibal in 23 BC, the unit that spearheaded Patton's 3rd army across Europe, the unit considered the most powerful fighting unit of it's size in the entire world... and put them in trucks. So very, very sad indeed. I'm so glad I wasn't there to see THAT!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Prepadoodle said:


> Sad sad footnote: the 3d Armored Cav is no more. They were stripped of their tanks and air cav squadron and downgraded to a Stryker regiment, and soldier on as the 3d Cav.
> 
> Makes sense, huh? Take a unit with a history going back to 1846, the first military unit to cross the Alps since Hannibal in 23 BC, the unit that spearheaded Patton's 3rd army across Europe, the unit considered the most powerful fighting unit of it's size in the entire world... and put them in trucks. So very, very sad indeed. I'm so glad I wasn't there to see THAT!


Prep better go to the 3acr webpage. Seems the air cav squadron is still there - 4th of the 3rd. While the heavy tanks seem to have been replaced by the medium gun platform - sounds like a return of the sherian back in the 60's.

And it looks like they've traded in their Bradleys for similar vehicles that operate on wheels not treads.

Part of this was based on how long it took to get something into theater back when Iraq jumped into Kuwait and it took forever to get the jump brigade from the 82nd in and at best they had only a few tow hummers.

Remember the mission of the cav was to find and hold the enemy until the heavy's could get there and knock the dog snot out of the bad guys


----------

